# Please help me ID these 3 plants



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've tried to find them on aquaticplantcentral, but I've only gotten a possible id on #1

#1: Cuphea Anagalloidea? 









#2: ?









#3: ?









Thanks!


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Bacopa caroliniana
2. Sword Species
3. Hygrophila Angustifolia


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Big thanks. Sometimes it's hard to tell even with aquaticplantcentral


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Possibly an Amazon Sword.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Possibly an Amazon Sword.


Does not look like an amazon sword to me. The leaves are too broad for that.

Could be a type of Dracena.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Good call, that's a possibility. Dracaena borinquensis?



sunshine_1965 said:


> Does not look like an amazon sword to me. The leaves are too broad for that.
> 
> Could be a type of Dracena.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely not a sword as they have each stem seperate out of the rhizome. THis seems to have the leaves coming of of the stem further up


----------

